# Home Cured Bacon!



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey, thought I'd post my latest food endeavor. This was my first experience with curing meat, it was fun, and honestly, I don't know if I'll be able to eat normal bacon again!

This was the recipe I concocted:

2 lb Pork Belly
2 Tablespoons brown sugar
4 teaspoons black pepper
2 Table spoons *REAL* Maple Syrup 
Curing salt #1 (per package directions)
1 cup water
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon cayenne

I mixed all the ingredients and put combined them with the pork belly in a 1 gallon Ziploc bag. I let that sit in the fridge in for about a week and a half rotating and making sure the cure was evenly distributed every day. After the cure was done, I threw it on my Ol' Weber Kettle grill, Indirect heat, about 225 Degrees for about 2 hours till the internal temp was 150 degrees. I also used Pecan wood for smoke and flavor.

Honestly, turned out amazing! Here's a picture:










If you'd like to see more pictures and a step by step process, check out my website!

Thanks guys, Highly recommended!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice! That looks like one tasty hunk of meat.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Here's a picture of the bacon after it cooled down... It tasted as good as it looks. My wife even loved it and she really isn't a fan of bacon (blasphemy, i know) :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------

